# Ended early "item broke" YEAH RIGHT!



## CWCMAN (Oct 31, 2016)

So who's the snake that contacted the seller to end this early. I call BS on the "item broke" excuse

I had been watching for the last several days with bids in place and I was prepared to go big on it. Pissed!!!!

Shame on the buyer and seller....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322308690385?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 31, 2016)

I also had bids on it.


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 31, 2016)

I offered him $25 for it and he ended it for me....LOLOL...JK guys, put away your pitchforks.......


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 31, 2016)

It was at $46 this morning and was scheduled to end tomorrow.

What a dishonorable thing to do.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 31, 2016)

there's no more honor among people any more.everything over the internet takes away accountability and honesty.sorry that happened.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 31, 2016)

Sadly I'm starting to see that.


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Every one of us should contact the seller threw ebay and ask them how bad it was broken, and that we want to see photos, because we would still buy it for $XXXXX.00 amount of money.


----------



## stoney (Oct 31, 2016)

I was bidding on it but it wasn't me. I was the $41.00 bid


----------



## buickmike (Oct 31, 2016)

I saw it+figured it was the light off roadmaster rack? Maaaaybe Aero light? I gotta call BS too.   Somebuddy got to em. New set of rules.


----------



## stoney (Oct 31, 2016)

On good items I purposely put the first bid in if there are not any just to try and prevent someone from doing such a thing. I guess that's a waste of effort.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> So who's the snake that contacted the seller to end this early. I call BS on the "item broke" excuse
> 
> I had been watching for the last several days with bids in place and I was prepared to go big on it. Pissed!!!!
> 
> ...




If you look _really_ close, I see what looks like a hairline crack in the glass. I'll be sure to post some close-ups when it gets here.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 31, 2016)

Yeah it's in the mail with your Lobdell seat post


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Yeah it's in the mail with your Lobdell seat post



@$$


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Yeah it's in the mail with your Lobdell seat post



Wanna trade?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 31, 2016)

I gave up buying on ebay years ago. I just sell every once in a while. A while back I was bidding on some really rare propellers and the bidding was at $400 and for a huge lot propellers. There was 2 days left And poof! The auction was pulled. I left a message and no reply. There is absolutely nothing you can do and it blows!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 1, 2016)

It happens all the time, which is why I always ask if the seller has a buy it now price just in case.

PS. No, it wasn't me on this one.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 1, 2016)

When I find something I really want on auction at ebay I'll often message the seller telling them I'll be bidding at the end and ask to please not end the auction early. Once in a while they offer to sell it directly, and I don't recall a listing ended early after contact.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 1, 2016)

I too have contacted a seller regarding a BIN price when no bids are in place but there were several bids on this auction.

Unfortunately it does happen all the time and ebay gives the seller a way out with the "item broken or lost" avenue.

It's just a shady way of doing business.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2016)

I learned my lesson a long time ago too. I'm with Scott if its something I really want I contact them and ask them if they have a BIN. If not I let them know that I will be bidding at the end and if they pull the auction they may be leaving money on the table. Sometimes it works and sometimes it don't. No it wasn't me either! V/r Shawn


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 1, 2016)

I don't think that is an Aerocycle tail light.


----------



## jkent (Nov 1, 2016)

I don't think it's Aerocycle either but I do believe it's a CWC tailight, Correct for a Bugeye Supreme.
JKent


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 1, 2016)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I don't think that is an Aerocycle tail light.




Your right, It's not........As Jkent said ^^


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 1, 2016)

I bid on a prewar rack, I was the only bidder and starting bid was $1. There was a BIN of $750 that disappeared when I placed my bid. Now, it wasn't something I particularly wanted, but figured it would be cool to have for the right price. It was within a day or two of ending and my bid was cancelled due to an "error" in the listing, and the auction was ended early. Here is a direct quote from the listing (I don't recall seeing it when I placed a bid, but noticed it in the description after the auction ended)  "PLEASE DONT WAIT TILL THE END TO BID THIS RACK IS VERY RARE  IF NO GENERATING BIDS I WILL END AUCTION EARLY  AND YOU WILL NEVER SEE IT AGAIN"
What a bunch of BS. I really didn't expect to win it for a buck, but don't put a $1 starting bid on an item if you're not prepared to honor a sale if it is the only bid. I reported the seller to ebay.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 1, 2016)

Jay81 said:


> I bid on a prewar rack, I was the only bidder and starting bid was $1. There was a BIN of $750 that disappeared when I placed my bid. Now, it wasn't something I particularly wanted, but figured it would be cool to have for the right price. It was within a day or two of ending and my bid was cancelled due to an "error" in the listing, and the auction was ended early. Here is a direct quote from the listing (I don't recall seeing it when I placed a bid, but noticed it in the description after the auction ended)  "PLEASE DONT WAIT TILL THE END TO BID THIS RACK IS VERY RARE  IF NO GENERATING BIDS I WILL END AUCTION EARLY  AND YOU WILL NEVER SEE IT AGAIN"
> What a bunch of BS. I really didn't expect to win it for a buck, but don't put a $1 starting bid on an item if you're not prepared to honor a sale if it is the only bid. I reported the seller to ebay.




Should've listed it at $750 BIN with the option to submit an offer.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 1, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> there's no more honor among people any more.everything over the internet takes away accountability and honesty.sorry that happened.




It's not just the internet, look at the two fine examples that are running for President.


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 1, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Should've listed it at $750 BIN with the option to submit an offer.



Exactly, or put a reserve on it. Sucks that you can't leave feedback on stuff like this. Maybe then they would stop the BS.


----------



## jkent (Nov 1, 2016)

How odd is it that first a complete rack shows up and a few days later a complete tail light for a CWC Supreme shows up.
In the same week.
I would like to have seen where just the light would have ended up. $$$ wise.
I had it on my watch list Just because I knew what it was, but never put a bid on it. 
I have no use for it but it would have been interesting to see what it would have brought.
I often do ask if a BIN price might be an option if it's something I need but if I get no reply or a big fat NO.
I leave it at that and will bid up to what I feel comfortable paying for it.
I have ( and I know i'm not alone) have purchased several things off EBay that was never listed with a BIN price.
But I made a very fair offer on the item and ended up being able to purchase the item anyway.
It's just wrong for the pot to call the kettle black. 
You never know unless you ask. 
In this instance it was not me. Just a watcher.
JKent


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 1, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I offered him $25 for it and he ended it for me....LOLOL...JK guys, put away your pitchforks.......





Freqman1 said:


> I learned my lesson a long time ago too. I'm with Scott if its something I really want I contact them and ask them if they have a BIN. If not I let them know that I will be bidding at the end and if they pull the auction they may be leaving money on the table. Sometimes it works and sometimes it don't. No it wasn't me either! V/r Shawn



  I'm with Shawn and Scott.  If it's something I want, I'll ask if they have a BIN.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 1, 2016)

I see no problem with contacting the seller and asking for a BIN price *IF NO BIDS ARE IN PLACE.
*
I have done this myself. I saw that several people were bidding on the item and it was due to end the next day, then BAM! gone!! ended early.

I did contact the seller and told him that I called BS on the auction end reason. He responded by saying that the item fell and got crushed, so he threw it out.

I can tell you that I was prepared to go big $$$ at the last minute.  No doubt that he left money on the table.....

I will add that, I thought about contacting the seller even with bids currently in place but then my morals and integrity kicked in and I refrained from doing that.

Sadly, some people lack that.......


----------



## buickmike (Nov 1, 2016)

I thought the rack would be nice to have. But I was surprised it was more $ than an Aero rack. When I saw just the light. I said how nice to be able to buy parts for those bikes without the high price associated with prewar schwinns But it looks like I was naive to think it was going to be a fair contest cause it was on the cabe -er I mean the bay. Well I can always go back on my motorbikes there just about done


----------



## buickmike (Nov 1, 2016)

Pics please


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 1, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> I see no problem with contacting the seller and asking for a BIN price *IF NO BIDS ARE IN PLACE.
> *
> I have done this myself. I saw that several people were bidding on the item and it was due to end the next day, then BAM! gone!! ended early.
> 
> ...




I totally agree Eddie.  I normally find stuff as soon as it gets listed some there's never a bid.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 1, 2016)

buickmike said:


> I thought the rack would be nice to have. But I was surprised it was more $ than an Aero rack. When I saw just the light. I said how nice to be able to buy parts for those bikes without the high price associated with prewar schwinns But it looks like I was naive to think it was going to be a fair contest cause it was on the cabe -er I mean the bay. Well I can always go back on my motorbikes there just about done




Naive you are  do you really think that only prewar Schwinn bikes and parts command big bucks.........

Welcome to the RMS world


----------



## buickmike (Nov 2, 2016)

How about sum pics cwc man. I'm a new roadmaster owner with a ruuusty 38 3 gill


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 2, 2016)

Mike, 
check out the pictures in my album section. Those are a few of my bikes.


----------



## buickmike (Nov 2, 2016)

I see em. That looks like a never ending quest. Imean u would have to find the rest of the bike to match your parts. Which would only lead to more bikes.......


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 2, 2016)

I bought it how does it look on my Ben Hur?
The RMS is not the only CWC bike with this rack light.
Just kidding Eddie I paid $200 for this one a couple years ago. Just be patient one will come your way
The last pic is before I bought it.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 2, 2016)

buickmike,

What parts are you referring to?

The only parts that I have pics of in my album are all extra stuff that I have gathered over the years. I'm not trying to build bikes around that.

I always buy any good or hard to find prewar CWC part for future proofing.

All my bike are complete.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 2, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> I bought it how does it look on my Ben Hur?
> The RMS is not the only CWC bike with this rack light.
> Just kidding Eddie I paid $200 for this one a couple years ago. Just be patient one will come your way
> The last pic is before I bought it.




Hi Frank, You know I dig that bike of yours.............

I just placed an add and I hope I can flush some light units out. Part of the pleasure of owning it, is the hunt.


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 2, 2016)

Gotta start somewhere!


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 2, 2016)

So your the one that paid $525...............


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 2, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> Gotta start somewhere!
> 
> View attachment 378353





Good match for the bike you have


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 2, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> So your the one that paid $525...............




No. Came on the girly bike


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 2, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## buickmike (Nov 2, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> buickmike,
> 
> What parts are you referring to?
> 
> ...




Well let me say this; whenever I find a nice hi- lo hub I then look for a. nice drop center rim to lace it to eventually ill have a Miocene bike provided I can find some clean parts. When I see that cushion neck and the quality of the rest of your bikes...whatwould that neck go on?


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 2, 2016)

Gotcha!

The cushion stem is correct for an Elgin Miss America which I do not own. The stem came on a bike that I bought some time ago.


----------



## vincev (Nov 3, 2016)

I find it amusing how many members say they always offer to buy an item before the end of the auction but a "stranger" did it and everyone is pissed off.lol It happens and always will.


----------



## CrazyDave (Nov 3, 2016)

vincev said:


> I find it amusing how many members say they always offer to buy an item before the end of the auction but a "stranger" did it and everyone is pissed off.lol It happens and always will.



keep outta my thoughts Mr. Vampire, sir.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 3, 2016)

Wow, I actually agree with Vince.  This happens everyday, there are no rules in love, war and bike collecting. The most aggressive collectors win. Sad but true.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 3, 2016)

Cut throat I guess.

Sadly, this is the reality. I guess I have a new set if rules to play by.


----------



## ricobike (Nov 3, 2016)

This is the world of the CBC (Competitive Bike Collecting).  If you think an auction ending early is bad, what about when an auction ends and the winning bidder PAYS FOR IT and the seller reneges?  It happens too.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 3, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Cut throat I guess.
> 
> Sadly, this is the reality. I guess I have a new set if rules to play by.




Understanding that "the rules" vary from person to person doesn't mean that we have to change our own.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 3, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Understanding that "the rules" vary from person to person doesn't mean that we have to change our own.




Wise words from the official Sage of the Cabe.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 3, 2016)

I was being a bit facetious 

My morals and integrity will never be compromised.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 3, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> I was being a bit facetious
> 
> My morals and integrity will never be compromised.



Well while you're sitting at home with your morals and integrity I will be enjoying my new CWC rack light!  Winning!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Well while you're sitting at home with your morals and integrity I will be enjoying my new CWC rack light!  Winning!



...alone, with my stuff!


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 3, 2016)

Good for you.

The snake reared it's ugly head.

If for nothing else, this tread was revealing.

"Winning" I think not

To bad you can't enjoy the entire bike.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 3, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Good for you.
> 
> The snake reared it's ugly head.
> 
> ...



The only thing this thread has revealed is that you can't take a joke because I was just kidding. The only Cleveland welding stuff I have in my collection is there because I haven't been able to sell it yet. The reflector is gone man, get over it


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 3, 2016)

Apparently neither can you 

Mike, can you like my post too


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 3, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Apparently neither can you
> 
> Mike, can you like mine too



Done and done


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## frankster41 (Nov 3, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Cut throat I guess.
> 
> Sadly, this is the reality. I guess I have a new set if rules to play by.




I personally would not succumb to that level if that is what it would take to collect stuff.
I have been collecting things along time. What I do to find what I need is networking. Getting to know the people with the same interests. You have to cultivate these relationships over time. When I need a rare part I put the word out and eventually it shows up and usually with a big price tag. I dont get bent out of shape when poop goes bad on EBAY. I do buy on there and if I end up with it fine and if I dont thats ok too.

Eddie 
Like Aaron Rogers says "Reeelaaax"
LOL
Have a good one


----------



## buickmike (Nov 3, 2016)

Speaking first hand experience.  I looked thru 365 chain guards approximately 3 from the end I spotted the guard I wanted. BIN. paid for it. After about 5 days went looking for it from my buddy's place only to find out. Seller odds and ends and treasures out of Ohio had canceled the sale because he didn't have the item. Now a couple of cabers have come forward to assist me. Thanks to all.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 3, 2016)

It's water under the bridge, I'm very relaxed Frank.

I too have been collecting since the early 1980's and have developed many relationships.

Parts always come my way.

I'm just having fun with this thread and hopefully providing some entertainment.


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 3, 2016)

I will keep an eye out for one for you Eddie.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks Frank


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 3, 2016)

Awwwwe what a great end to a thread


----------



## locomotion (Nov 4, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> So who's the snake that contacted the seller to end this early. I call BS on the "item broke" excuse
> 
> I had been watching for the last several days with bids in place and I was prepared to go big on it. Pissed!!!!
> 
> ...




Ebay buyers, STOP waiting at the last second to bid, and this won't happen!!! If you, the buyers, have the right to play the auction game, the seller also has the right to do the same IMO.

I also make offers all the time if I really want an item, and most of the time I get it!!! So pay up or pass up.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 4, 2016)

Reading comprehension bud.

Your talking apples and oranges.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 5, 2016)

I usually sell on ebay and I never end an item early if it has bids on it. However there are sellers that still do that. There's not respect.


----------

